# Transporting a pregnant goat



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

The lamancha doe that I am getting this weekend is pregnant, supposed to be due any day. I don't want to stress her out, and so I was wondering what I could do to prevent stress. It's a two hour drive and I'm already planning on filling the trailer with a good bed of hay, and giving her vitamins and electrolytes before the trip home and once we get her home. Anything else I should do, or any advice or warnings for transporting her?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

sbaker said:


> The lamancha doe that I am getting this weekend is pregnant, supposed to be due any day. I don't want to stress her out, and so I was wondering what I could do to prevent stress. It's a two hour drive and I'm already planning on filling the trailer with a good bed of hay, and giving her vitamins and electrolytes before the trip home and once we get her home. Anything else I should do, or any advice or warnings for transporting her?


If she's due any day now, I wouldn't worry too much about stressing her out. Stress may make her go a few hours or a day or two earlier than normal but the kid(s) should be good to go. Use comfort measures:
Deep bed
Fresh warm molasses water when home
Vitamin B right away
Electrolytes in case
Vet Rx on her nose ridge to help calm
You can have a rider with her in the back, depending on laws.

Do you have an option of a truck and topper, or jeep or some sort? I like to transport in those. Hehe.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I just brought a pregnant Alpine home, she is due in two weeks. She made the 1 1/2 hour trip without any issue. She sat in my lap the whole way lol. We just made sure she had a nice quiet place to regroup when we got home, and gave some probios. She has really settled in quite well.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Although we have a trailer for the big hauling for shows we use an suv with large kennel. Sounds like she is too big to sit in your lap. How long a trip is it? An hour or two should be no problem.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

We used to transport in the back of our suburban, but we outgrew it when our seventh baby was born in march. And the 12 passenger van we have now doesn't have room in the back due to the back row of seating, or we would be letting her ride with us. I have carried goats home in my lap or sitting by my feet on more than one occasion, but I'm pretty sure she's too big for that! Lol! I was mostly worried about stressing her out and causing early labor, but from what y'all are saying she should be fine. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

sbaker said:


> We used to transport in the back of our suburban, but we outgrew it when our seventh baby was born in march. And the 12 passenger van we have now doesn't have room in the back due to the back row of seating, or we would be letting her ride with us. I have carried goats home in my lap or sitting by my feet on more than one occasion, but I'm pretty sure she's too big for that! Lol! I was mostly worried about stressing her out and causing early labor, but from what y'all are saying she should be fine. Thanks everyone!!


She'll be fine I'm sure! Selah is a big girl, but somehow managed to sit on me in the back of my Expedition for the entire trip. I couldn't feel my legs for a while. Lol ah, the things we do for our animals. Hehe


----------

